# One year old cat is TERRIFIED -- in Salt Lake City, UT



## kimmy.j (Dec 28, 2009)

This is Buttons. 

She comes from a hoarding home with too many cats, and was taken by the humane society. She's absolutely gorgeous, but I would say she's special needs. She is terrified, and hides behind or under whatever she can find. If she's in an empty room, she'll get as close to the corner as she can and hide her face in it.

She's a sweetheart though, doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She'll let you hold her for hours, but as soon as you put her down, she acts like the world is collapsing.

She's EXTREMELY small. I haven't weighed her, but I would guess she's under 5 pounds. Her card says she's 1 year old, but I'm guessing she could be a teenage cat. 

Please help if you can!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a little darling! I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish I lived closer, too.


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

Bah! I could totally take her if my cat wasn't such a meanie. I recently discovered that he doesn't like other cats when I rescued this stray:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67499


----------



## kimmy.j (Dec 28, 2009)

Just wanted to update:

Button's has been adopted! I'm gonna miss her, but I'm so happy she found a loving home!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's great. She's such a cute looking little kitty.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay!


----------

